# To Slay a Dragon Sequel



## Pexx (Aug 11, 2015)

I tried posting my question on the Paizo "To Slay a Dragon" product page (can't post links as a new user) on July 16th, 2015 got no response whatsoever.

Tried PMing Russell Morrissey Publisher, En Publishing since he was the one that looked like he was responding to questions in the above link on July 31st, 2015 no response

I even tried to send an email to Mr. Morrissey on August 4th, 2015 no response.

So this is my last hope and I hope, to the powers that be that someone has an answer for me.

To the questions I have been wanting to know for almost a month now.

I'm currently running "To Slay a Dragon" for 3 different groups at the moment. We are all enjoying it very much. However the sequel "To Stake a Vampire" I am not able to find any information on other than "It's Coming Soon" and according to Mr. Morrissey in the above sources comment section on the Paizo site comment section it was in layout about 8 months ago.

 Is it still in layout?

 When can we expect the general public to be able to get our hands on it as I was not an initial kickstarter supporter (would have been)?

 Can I get some proof of life that it's still being worked on even if it's the Intern?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 11, 2015)

Pretty soon! I got the nigh-finished layout copy just before Gen Con. It's done, just awaiting proofing and the insertion of a couple of art pieces.


----------



## Pexx (Aug 12, 2015)

YAY! That is proof of life indeed =) Very happy that it's alive and kicking.

Will the pdf version be available around the same time the physical copy is?


----------



## DenisZermeno (Sep 24, 2015)

good


----------



## Lwaxy (Oct 21, 2015)

And I'm already awaiting the sequel to the sequel


----------

